# New Gheenoe Owner and Forum Member



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome Gil, 
try asking your ? here >>> http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boat-yard-basics.10/
if you dont get any feedback here.


----------



## Gil (Sep 1, 2015)

Than


anytide said:


> welcome Gil,
> try asking your ? here >>> http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boat-yard-basics.10/
> if you dont get any feedback here.


Thanks


----------

